# Prepper Fiction



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

The author of these two stories is working on a third and the plan eventually is for her to get them published as a single novel.

#1: The Long Ride Home by GypsySue
#2: Montana Homestead by GypsySue


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have read them both. Not a bad read.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Wags! I'm working now, but saved them to read later.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

GypsySue has a lot of good stories - nice to have something from a woman's perspective amidst all the macho male stuff.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

I just read them... I am anticipating the next installment.  When you posted the links I was excited b/c it was a female writer. I just re-read Lights Out and One Second After and was commenting to my hubster that I would like a woman's perspective in a SHTF situation. Thanks Wags


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you wags...i love these kind of stories....

ps...love your goats too. lol


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

My long time good friend Jerry D Young publishes PAW fiction and admits his perspective is skewed from being male, but he has tried writing the stories so as not to lose the ladies from the mixed audience..... It is great to see a lady writing survival-prep PAW or whatever ones wants to call the genre!

William
Idaho


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

http://www.blogger.com/profile/08161351589637201127

Kathy is also a female PAW fiction writer. That link should take you to a list of her blogs (her stories she's written). Make sure you glance at the top of each one when you click it to see if they stories are complete yet (some are still being written). I'm one of those who prefer to read the whole complete story. 

Anyhow I believe four of them are complete and I've read two and am working on a third. 
I enjoy reading PAW fiction from the female angle because it gives you a totally different perspective to think about (men seem to be more about the security/finding food/politics/etc. <basically WHAT'S happening> Women seem to give more perspective on HOW things work. )

In "This Is Me Surviving", I've actually gone back and started copying/pasting some of her recipes and "how-to's" into a seperate document for me to try myself


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Wags said:


> The author of these two stories is working on a third and the plan eventually is for her to get them published as a single novel.
> 
> #1: The Long Ride Home by GypsySue
> #2: Montana Homestead by GypsySue


A new (to me) site and author! Thank you


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Went there last night and spent 3 hours reading her EXCELLENT stories! She is really, really good.


----------



## tytglovett (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks so much.I loved her stories as well as the others.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I will have to put these on my pdf files and keep it to read when I have time!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

They were both a good quick read. Now just waiting for #3 to be ready


----------



## mamakatinmd (Aug 21, 2005)

Jerngen, 

Thanks for the link to Kathy's stories. I am reading This is me surviving. I'm only half way through. I'm really enjoying it! She's a really good writer.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I've read the first one before (it seems familiar at least) but not the next one. Thanks for posting, I enjoy reading those types of stories when I find the time, especially during the winter months.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I also like Gypsy Sue's In the Desert stories. I think she's a very talented writer and I always look forward to seeing a new story posted by her.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

goatlady said:


> Went there last night and spent 3 hours reading her EXCELLENT stories! She is really, really good.


Hi, goatlady - it was good so see a familiar "face" posting on her "Over The River and Through the Woods" thread. I'm BuggingIn on preparedsociety.com. I anticipate a day when I don't have "manygoats", lol.


----------

